# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Contest - Facebook Profile Picture

## clownonfire

Froggers,

I would like to rework our Frog Forum | Facebook profile picture. Currently, we have a 200*134 picture. 
To give our Facebook page a bigger wow facture, I will make one of 200*600.

I will use an image from this site as the template, and add text.

Im asking past photo contest winners, moderators, members to submit their photo choices. 

Well then vote for the winner and use the winning picture as the Facebook profile picture!

Start submitting your picture on this thread. 

1. You have until Sunday, February 13, 2011 11:59PM to submit your picture. 
2. 1 picture per member.
3. If you submit a picture, you must have the rights to this picture.
Good luck!

Eric

PS: Of course, if you haven't joined the Facebook page, please do so!

----------


## Ebony

Here's mine  :Big Grin: ...Remember this one??

----------


## lnaminneci

> Froggers,
> 
> I would like to rework our Frog Forum | Facebook profile picture. Currently, we have a 200*134 picture. 
> To give our Facebook page a bigger wow facture, I will make one of 200*600.
> 
> I will use an image from this site as the template, and add text.
> 
> Im asking past photo contest winners, moderators, members to submit their photo choices. 
> 
> ...


Great idea Eric!   :Big Applause: 
I can't wait to see the winning photo!   :Frog Smile: 

~Lesley

----------


## Don

I ave to say its gonna be tough to beat the current Facebook pic :-)

----------


## clownonfire

> I ave to say its gonna be tough to beat the current Facebook pic :-)


It's a great profile pic! But we might surprise you with the new one...

So far, by default, Ebony is the winner!

More pictures please.... I've seen this one this morning in the Photo of the Month contest, which I think is stunning...

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._6735346_n.jpg

Eric

----------


## Don

I'll submit this one of one of my red eye tree frogs... they are just too cute.

----------


## John911

All credit to my girlfriend for taking the picture, and the frog for having so much damn personality!

----------


## clownonfire

Hi all, you have until tonight 11:59PM to submit your picture to the contest.

And if you haven't joined our Facebook page yet, now is the time:

Frog Forum | Facebook

Eric

----------


## Don

> Hi all, you have until tonight 11:59PM to submit your picture to the contest.
> 
> And if you haven't joined our Facebook page yet, now is the time:
> 
> Frog Forum | Facebook
> 
> Eric


With all the great Photo of the Month Pics, I would love to see more submitted for this.... come on you know you want to add that pic!

:-)

----------


## Alex Shepack



----------


## clownonfire

Alex.......... *WOW!*

Don... I think I'm extending the contest for a week... You're right, they're so many beautiful pictures on this site...

So, submit your picture by Sunday, February 20, before 11:59PM!

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

Here's a teaser of what your picture could be looking like on Facebook:

Frog Forum | Facebook

So... Submit yours!

Eric

PS: Alex, I've used your picture. Cause it's beautiful.

----------


## Ebony

Looks really great Eric..Well done. :Big Applause:  As much as I love Alex's photo we need to see more photo's. I know theres been some great ones out there.  :Frog Smile: 

So get submitting ... :AR15:  :Flogging a Dead Horse:  :Fight me!: ..LOL

----------


## John911

> 


That is just awesome

----------


## pez

> 


Cool! Glass frog,Centrolenella ilex.

----------


## clownonfire

Bumping.

----------


## Don

80 plus users online and 14 members... good time to bump this.

You know you have a pic that could win so post it here.

----------


## steven

.....

----------


## clownonfire

Last call.

----------


## Don

I am a little shocked with all the awesome pic of the month entries that should be in here

----------

